# Are You Lot All Watching F*****g Tom Jones



## nm_225 (May 6, 2002)

Says it all.


----------



## jusTTin_D (May 19, 2002)

hmmm

he may look like a tit these days but...
the guy must be 60, he can sing his bollox off for seven or eight songs without stopping for breath and he'll probably take 3 of his 20 year old dancers home and shag the lot of them

T J ...we salute you [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## nm_225 (May 6, 2002)

True :


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2003)

Ewwwwww ...... gimme Darius... Robbie Williams oh and Blue again LOL ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Pikey Welsh fucker.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> Pikey Welsh fucker.


Or worse I've heard he's a Welsh Pikey-Fucker.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Or worse I've heard he's a Welsh Pikey-Fucker.


Pikey. Welsh. Fucker.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> Pikey. Welsh. Fucker.


Or simply a cnut.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Or simply a cnut.


100% talent free zone.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2003)

So you all adore Tom Jones? But he is old, dies his hair and takes viagra! ;D.

Out of all of them anyway I prefer Craig David he is more classy and sophisticated! ;D.

As if I really like Darius LOL :


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Another talentless "Baw Bag"


----------

